
Tell ZM: Create a Zoom social network - somid3
Facebook has been stifling innovation for the last decade by simply copying features and creating a graveyard. Today they passed the line after they proposed copying your product-innovation after you proved market fit.<p>It is of no use to pursue an anti-trust garbage approach. Create your own social network and the masses will stand by you...
======
greatjack613
Honestly if this was a company other then zoom that was being stifled, I would
agree. But come on a chinese owned mafia company which routes all of your
video through chinese servers so that xi the mad man can create a profile of
all americans!! That kind of innovation I want stifled.

~~~
aabeshou
can you give a citation for this or is it just sinophobia

~~~
qqssccfftt
(spoiler: it's just sinophobia)

